# 6 YEARS EXPERIENCE CARPENTER in USA LOOKING FOR A JOB



## nawrusek (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello
Im in Melbourne and looking for a carpenter job.6 years experience in USA.
In Australia - new


----------



## cheekimonki (Mar 29, 2013)

In Australia, the term CARPENTER is not used very often...instead when doing internet searches in websites such as SEEK , look for Cabinet Maker or Builder


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

You will probably see a lot of jobs in Bundaberg queensland as they are rebuilding since the floods


----------

